# Shader Model 1.1 Installation



## sagaunt (May 13, 2009)

I have the game Company of Heroes that I cannot install because I don't have shader model 1.1 Installation. Please could you let me know what this means and what I need to do
Sally Anne Gaunt


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Shader Model 1.1 is a feature found on your graphics card, not some software you can download and install.

The error probably means that your graphics card (or onboard graphics chip) does not meet the game's minimum requirements, so the only solution is to upgrade.

What graphics card and motherboard do you have?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

what graphics card/ processor do you have or do you use?
did you install any graphics drivers yet?
shader models is a technology that has been introduced about 5 years ago and the current model is 3.0. all current graphics processors units (GPU) support shader models but often need drivers to support/ enable them


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually the current shader model is 4.0.

Anyway, the only way to get a card to run that is to buy a new one, Nvidia 6 series has Shader Model 3.0 and the rest have 3.5 or 4.0


----------



## marco743 (Jul 26, 2009)

so then where can we get it free online or something because i mhave the same problem with the same game


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's not something you can download. It's a feature on the graphics card, so if your current card or onboard doesn't support shader 1.1 you need to upgrade.

Is your graphics driver up to date? Or if you're using onboard graphics, are your motherboard chipset drivers up to date?

What graphics device are you using?


----------

